# School me on fly fishing



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

don't bother


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

You didnt name a budget, assuming you meant lower end. 
TFO Lefty Kreh 8wt pro II rod and an Orvis Battenkill 7-8 reel
Echo Ion 8WT And the same reel.
An all round saltwater taper line from Rio, Orvis, etc. I am not a fan of the heavily over weight forward lines since I believe they teach you to rely too heavily on the weight vs learning to cast. Thay are also likely to increase spooking fish in clear shallow water.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

fotofinish said:


> You didnt name a budget, assuming you meant lower end.
> TFO Lefty Kreh 8wt pro II rod and an Orvis Battenkill 7-8 reel
> Echo Ion 8WT And the same reel.
> An all round saltwater taper line from Rio, Orvis, etc. I am not a fan of the heavily over weight forward lines since I believe they teach you to rely too heavily on the weight vs learning to cast. Thay are also likely to increase spooking fish in clear shallow water.


i didn’t name a budget because I don’t really have one. But of course it makes sense to start on the lower end and grow into higher end outfits over time. I really like the options you’ve named above getting me in the game at just over $300.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

norandi said:


> I mainly fish out of flamingo and occasionally biscayne bay.


Those are two of the best Places on the planet for sight fishing with a fly...
One rod just doesn't get it done.
7, 9 and a 12 at a minimum.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Well definitely plan to build the arsenal up! But one step at a time lol


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Might check out TFO NXT outfit in an 8wt. Good warranty and value. Welcome to the rabbit hole.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

eightwt said:


> Might check out TFO NXT outfit in an 8wt. Good warranty and value. Welcome to the rabbit hole.


I have seen that outfit mentioned a few times for an entry level set up. Any comparison offered to the lefty kreh?


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

norandi said:


> So as I recently moved into a shadowcast 18 from an action craft, I’ve been allowed to get into shallower waters and sight fish and I have to say I can’t get enough. I would like to venture into fly fishing, and since I only have one buddy that does fly fish I figured I would lean on the forum for some support.
> 
> I mainly fish out of flamingo and occasionally biscayne bay.
> 
> ...


So here’s some tips, one get a lesson. It’s worth it. Most guides worth their pay can teach you to cast and then to be able to double haul. You’ll need to be able to double haul to have any advancement in the salt fly fishing game. 
Two, in fly gear you get what you pay for. Better rods are easier to cast and easier to learn on. I’d probably start with a 7 or 8 weight orvis recon. They are considered the best mid priced rod available, great warranty, great service. Use one of their lines. A lot of people don’t spend on fly line and it’s every bit as important as the rod.
Three, practice.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If I had to throw a blind dart for a beginner rod recommendation I would give another vote for the TFO NXT. It is an 8/9weight that I have put Rio Flats pro on as it is a heavy 8 weight line and the rod is easy casting. You will likely upgrade down the road but this is a good place to start.

The best option is to look for fly fishing groups in your area and get connected with them. Some fly shops will offer casting classes or tying nights which are good places to learn and make connections.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Rocksteady1 said:


> So here’s some tips, one get a lesson. It’s worth it. Most guides worth their pay can teach you to cast and then to be able to double haul. You’ll need to be able to double haul to have any advancement in the salt fly fishing game.
> Two, in fly gear you get what you pay for. Better rods are easier to cast and easier to learn on. I’d probably start with a 7 or 8 weight orvis recon. They are considered the best mid priced rod available, great warranty, great service. Use one of their lines. A lot of people don’t spend on fly line and it’s every bit as important as the rod.
> Three, practice.


I have ready many times over that getting an introductory lesson is beneficial in the very beginning because then you don’t have to unlearn bad habits built from self teaching. I do definitely want to invest in a quality line. Which line would you suggest from the orvis line up? 




BrownDog said:


> If I had to throw a blind dart for a beginner rod recommendation I would give another vote for the TFO NXT. It is an 8/9weight that I have put Rio Flats pro on as it is a heavy 8 weight line and the rod is easy casting. You will likely upgrade down the road but this is a good place to start.
> 
> The best option is to look for fly fishing groups in your area and get connected with them. Some fly shops will offer casting classes or tying nights which are good places to learn and make connections.


Another forum member is actually taking my asking for support in the endeavor then next level and gifting me a rod so that we may begin a pay it forward chain with it. So when I grow out of it I may help someone else get started in the game. I know it’s a tfo but not sure which one. Have heard good things about the rio flats pro on many occasions.
I know Jigalode used to host some fly nights pre COVID, I wonder if they started back up again.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Get some lessons first, find a good used 8wt combo ($500 will get you a nice setup) and go talk to some shops. They can give you a ton of advice and help you with fly selection. Read a ton - Sexyloops and Lefty’s book are good resources. One of the best things about learning saltwater fly fishing is the process. Take the time to enjoy it.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Get a quick lesson, get an outfit that sounds ok ( any of the above or the one offered to you), and then go fishing.

A fair amount of fly fishing terminology (load and hauling, for example) makes a lot more sense when you’ve tried to cast at a fish in the wind or just out of reach.

Then you’ll be able to look for advice more effectively.

It’s great fun, go fishing!


----------



## Samwheeler69 (Dec 13, 2018)

if you don't have a budget, then get a good outfit, as they don't go bad.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

For a nice rod at decent price, you can find a Hardy Demon Saltwater and Lamson Standard seat fly rod on sale for around $200. Both are more of Moderate Fast rod which will help you starting out with casting mechanics. TFO and Echo from above both make great rods too. 

You should definitely get some fly casting lessons at the least for instruction. They are not terribly expensive and will help out tremendously with casting. If you are sight casting for fish you will need to develop a decent cast.

Also you might want to look for a good fly fisherman in your area who currently doesn't have a boat They could help you with the learning curve, and you could split time on the bow.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I think fotofinish gave you good advise. I often recommend the TFO professional for somebody starting out. It's affordable, but a decent enough rod that you won't outgrow it right away, it's capable of throwing as much line as any caster is. The professional is kind of a moderate action. Fast enough to make the cast you need, but not so fast that it's unforgiving or lacks feel. When you're first learning, being able to feel the rod load helps a ton. I'd start with an 8 weight.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Those above who have suggested lessons are right on target. The rod matters little at this point in time. I had 50 years of bad habits to overcome and I sought lessons and they helped me immensely. Get a good start, any of those rods will be fine, take a few lessons. The Hardy Demon salts are cheap now and excellent rods for the price. I just bought a 7wt back up to the back up to the back up because I couldn't resist the price. After that prepare to see your bank account dwindle. I have enough rods, reels and fly tying materials to last me several life times. It happens..


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

As far as lines are concerned, like mentioned above, don't get a overly heavy line. A lot of the redfish lines are heavier for quick rod loading and shorter casts. The bonefish ones are generally right on the money for weight. And the bonefish lines are the best to learn on.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

This ^^^^^^


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't forget to try freshwater fishing. Bass and panfish are an easy mark for flys and catching them will boost your confidence. You don't need an expensive reel for bass, it only holds the line. Casts are generally shorter than needed in saltwater too. Bass don't shy away when a large fly plops down either.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

cal1320 said:


> Don't forget to try freshwater fishing. Bass and panfish are an easy mark for flys and catching them will boost your confidence. You don't need an expensive reel for bass, it only holds the line. Casts are generally shorter than needed in saltwater too. Bass don't shy away when a large fly plops down either.


Definitely plan on practicing on some bass, my thoughts were that it would be good practice to cast at fish while removing the “looks tippy” skiff from the equation.




hillcharl said:


> As far as lines are concerned, like mentioned above, don't get a overly heavy line. A lot of the redfish lines are heavier for quick rod loading and shorter casts. The bonefish ones are generally right on the money for weight. And the bonefish lines are the best to learn on.


That makes a lot of sense. I think I’ll have to start with the bonefish line then and then possibly secure a second outfit with redfish line.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

So the rod I’ll be starting with is a TFO Clouser, which I mentioned above is being gifted to me. So far I’m leaning towards Rio bonefish line and now I’m wondering which reel would be a good compliment to the outfit.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You can get a Frestone Behemoth at Amazon in 8 wt. For less than $100 it will last forever


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Go to the shop where you will take lessons. Let your instructor help with picking a line and reel. Buy them from the shop. You will need a good shop for a long while. Be a good customer. Ask your friends in the area which is the good fly shop. Go there and see how you get on with them. Take lessons and practice on your own. Then maybe another short lesson as you progress or don’t. Don’t bother fishing until you can cast reasonably well. That won’t take long if you apply yourself. Its really hard to learn to cast while you are fishing. Welcome to a great sport.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

x2 on the Reddington Behemoth, it's a tank, also x2 on giving a local shop your business, as they will be a great source of info for you.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hank said:


> Ask your friends in the area which is the good fly shop.


If you know someone who is a fly fisher you should be talking to them 

If your set to get one rod, the 8 wt would be a good choice.
Better than a 7 in the wind, maybe a little heavy for the smaller trout/reds/bones but it's a "one rod" compromise.
I consider the 7's the heavies of the light rods and the 8's the light rods of the heavies.

For me, I consider a day out fly fishing a success just for being on the water for a few hours catching or not.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

I am new to the saltwater fly fishing world as well and all of the comments above resonate with me as it is the advice I got. I fly fished for bass in small lakes growing up and was self taught so I didn't pay attention to the mechanics and technical aspects of fly fishing because all I wanted to do was fish, but that that attitude didn't work for me in salt or on a skiff. I got overwhelmed and frustrated quickly.

Find a good fly shop in your area. - They should be helpful and interested in making a customer for life.
Be honest about your skill level and lack of knowledge for certain things. - Hauls, load, rod actions, line tapers, fly selection.
Take a lesson - Throwing an 8+wt into the wind takes technique.
Practice - Accuracy, cross-body, presenting your back cast, distance. 
Get flies for this season first - Don't worry about filling your box, buy what fish are chewing now and build your box over time.
Go fishing! - I have blown shots, caught some fish and learned a ton in the last 4 months but it has been hella fun. 

My setup is a Waterworks Lamson 8wt, a Nautilus XL Max, Airflo Redfish. I think a pretty solid setup to grow my skills on for <$1k.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Alright boys and girls here’s the outfit I’ll be starting with. Rod ended up being a TFO Professional 2 paired with an orvis hydros. It’s spooled with rio winter redfish which should be fine to get some casting practice in. I plan on taking a visit to The Fly Shop down here in Miami soon to talk the folks out there and see about getting some classes lined up. I think I watched all the fly fishing videos on the interwebs. Huge thanks to everyone that chimed in with advice and especially to the forum member that hooked me up with the rod!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that outfit. Now get the basics down and go fishing. Your journey begins
Just remember your casting the line that's your lure. As you make a back cast you wait a second and feel the rod load then sling it like a spinning rod


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I suggest you call a certified casting instructor and take more than one lesson. There are some shops that offer group lessons. These lessons are over ground not water. Return on this will last your lifetime of flyfishing.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Don’t forget a snazzy vest and a flatbrim.

Seriously though. Be patient and watch as many YouTube vids as you can for casting , gear and fly selections. 
the rhythm and peace of fly fishing have literally been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The best advise I was given was this. 
Don't try to cast as far as you can, leave the hero shots to youtube. 
Learn to cast accurately at 30feet before you got to 40feet. Accuracy is way more important than distance. As you grow as a flyfisherman, so will distance.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Local Shops
Accuracy >>> Distance
No Flat Bills

I think that about covers it, yeah?


----------

